# Help w blowing bulbs!



## Mordi (Nov 20, 2019)

Recently I’ve been losing a lot of my bulbs! I’ve never had this problem until we moved recently so I kinda assume it’s at least partially the wiring. I was wondering if you guys had any tips?? Like if a shell with a dimmer vs. a switch was more likely to increase bulb life or any particularly durable bulbs you can think of. Even if you think a new outlet extender would help. Any recommendations at all, really! ((ALSO THIS IS MY FIRST QUESTION ON ANY FORUM EVER SO I HOPE IM DOING IT RIGHT))

thank you!! - Kamata and me


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 20, 2019)

Hi there. I'm thinking this is a task for an electician. I also add that Zoomed brand gives out quickly in my experience.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Nov 20, 2019)

too much humidity or not enough ventilation maybe???


----------



## Bram040 (Nov 21, 2019)

Could depend on the light bulb, some lamps are not dimmable and will flicker when dimmed. Flickering on mercury vapor bulbs will drasticly shorten lifespan, also the uvb produced by "dimmed" lights is far less then when not dimmed, u should only dim heat light not uvb or uvb+heat.

Also do not touch the bulb with your bare hands, always use gloves or a cloth cuz the fat and sweat from your hands will stick on the bulb and when turned on it will burn in the bulb, also drasticly shortens lifespan.

Are the lamps the right voltage?
I beleef usa uses 120v wile europe uses 230V lamps. Using and 120v bulb in 230v socket will work but will also drasticly decrese lifespan and will produce ALOT more light for a short wile (idk what this does to uvb)

I heard alot of good things about "mega-ray" light bulbs


----------



## Mordi (Nov 21, 2019)

Walter1 said:


> Hi there. I'm thinking this is a task for an electician. I also add that Zoomed brand gives out quickly in my experience.


OH, THAT COULD EXPLAIN SOME THINGS! I’ve mostly tried using zoomed bulbs. I’ll let my grandpa ((contractor who also built my little guy’s enclosure)) come take a look at it!


----------



## Mordi (Nov 21, 2019)

AlphaAlpha said:


> too much humidity or not enough ventilation maybe???


Maybe!! My humidity is about at 88% right now. He’s in an 8x4x4 enclosure with a vent on each side, so I could definitely try either propping the top to his cage open a little bit or installing another vent at the top!


----------



## Mordi (Nov 21, 2019)

Mordi said:


> Maybe!! My humidity is about at 88% right now. He’s in an 8x4x4 enclosure with a vent on each side, so I could definitely try either propping the top to his cage open a little bit or installing another vent at the top!





Bram040 said:


> Could depend on the light bulb, some lamps are not dimmable and will flicker when dimmed. Flickering on mercury vapor bulbs will drasticly shorten lifespan, also the uvb produced by "dimmed" lights is far less then when not dimmed, u should only dim heat light not uvb or uvb+heat.
> 
> Also do not touch the bulb with your bare hands, always use gloves or a cloth cuz the fat and sweat from your hands will stick on the bulb and when turned on it will burn in the bulb, also drasticly shortens lifespan.
> 
> ...


OH THANK YOU!! I’LL TRY LOOKING INTO MEGA-RAY BULBS! I didn’t realize putting it in a lamp with a higher voltage could decrease the lifespan, so I’ll have to double check the voltage and buy a new lamp if so! AND THANK YOU FOR ALL THE INFO!!!


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Nov 21, 2019)

Mordi said:


> Maybe!! My humidity is about at 88% right now. He’s in an 8x4x4 enclosure with a vent on each side, so I could definitely try either propping the top to his cage open a little bit or installing another vent at the top!



just try propping top open a couple of MM and increase if needed.... I personally wouldn't put another vent in until you definitely know because if you put too much ventilation in you risk loosing all your humidity and end up with the hassle of having to use foggers/misters.


----------



## Bram040 (Nov 22, 2019)

Mine is around 50-60% hum with moist substrate (wich he loves to dig in)and it sheds perfectly

I think moist substrate is much more important then high humidity expecialy when they are young and burrow alot


----------



## Mordi (Nov 22, 2019)

AlphaAlpha said:


> just try propping top open a couple of MM and increase if needed.... I personally wouldn't put another vent in until you definitely know because if you put too much ventilation in you risk loosing all your humidity and end up with the hassle of having to use foggers/misters.


 OH THATS A GOOD IDEA. I’ll try propping it open when I get home this afternoon! I did notice as soon as I open it a lot of the moisture escapes so I’m hoping it isn’t because of that extreme transition either!


----------



## Mordi (Nov 22, 2019)

Bram040 said:


> Mine is around 50-60% hum with moist substrate (wich he loves to dig in)and it sheds perfectly
> 
> I think moist substrate is much more important then high humidity expecialy when they are young and burrow alot


IM GLAD THE HUMIDITY IS STAYING PRETTY HIGH THEN! It’s usually around 80% and I’ve noticed his shedding seems pretty easy for him! I also periodically try to check the layers since the tutorial I used for his bio active substrate said the moisture should be retained at the bottom and it seems to be doing just that!! I’m trying to install thermometers but the ones they sent me didn’t come with anything to hang them so usually I just reach in and move it around to check and make sure everything is in order!


----------



## Mamasaurus (Nov 27, 2019)

When I had that problem it was the ceramic part that holds the bulb. When it loosens it affects the ground and blows the bulb. Try tightening the ceramic part against the dome.


----------



## nightanole (Nov 27, 2019)

Line voltage averages 120v, but it can be 110-135 depending on how far down the line you are. The higher the voltage, the brighter and shorter the bulb life.


----------



## Mordi (Nov 28, 2019)

Mamasaurus said:


> When I had that problem it was the ceramic part that holds the bulb. When it loosens it affects the ground and blows the bulb. Try tightening the ceramic part against the dome.


I’LL DEFINITELY TRY THAT! Right before I logged on as I was turning off his lamps for the night my new uvb bulb I got 2 weeks ago just blew out :/ maybe that will help! I’m also getting a new surge protector tomorrow for double insurance


----------



## Mordi (Nov 28, 2019)

nightanole said:


> Line voltage averages 120v, but it can be 110-135 depending on how far down the line you are. The higher the voltage, the brighter and shorter the bulb life.


OH I DIDNT REALIZE THAT. THANK YOU!!


----------



## Mamasaurus (Dec 4, 2019)

Yeah. Mine kept blowing basking and UVB bulbs. It was a total pain in the arse.


----------

